# Pumps



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

What do you own as water pumps?

Do you deal with much water? Do you carry one every day? Electric or gas or air? Rent or own? Any brand that has been good for you?


Nick


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

2" Electric submersible semi trash pump. Brand tsunimi? I think it cost me between 200-300 allways cary it when I am doing excavation work


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> What do you own as water pumps?
> 
> Do you deal with much water? Do you carry one every day? Electric or gas or air? Rent or own? Any brand that has been good for you?
> 
> ...












































Nick, you ever watch a pump for 6 hrs.? BORING! Where can I get a sign made up " Lifeguard Off Duty "? Pumps (2) 2" Whacker electric pumps, tommorrow we'll have em both in.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

We sometimes have to throw a small sump-pump into a footing after a storm to get water out. 

But I have found the best way to dewater a footing, with small amounts of water is a shop vac. It gets ALL the water out, where the pumps always leave an inch or so. Works pretty good if you keep it out of the mud!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

What you have ther Joe I would set in the seat of that excavator and have that bailed out in about 40 minutes, no need for a pump.

That is unless that is at the bottom of the slope.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

tgeb said:


> What you have ther Joe I would set in the seat of that excavator and have that bailed out in about 40 minutes, no need for a pump.
> 
> That is unless that is at the bottom of the slope.


Yea tgeb all four sides slope towards the hole on a 1/4 acre lot. Pumping water into street till I get shut down. Waters coming in almost as fast as it's being pumped, plus it rained today till around noon, but I'll get it !:thumbsup:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe,

You didn't say you were putting in a swimming pool. The pump will work better if you put it in the water and plug it in. They don't work just because you are watching them. 

On the weather this morning it showed 2" - 3" of rain down there.

Nick

1.2 Joe?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> Joe,
> 
> You didn't say you were putting in a swimming pool. The pump will work better if you put it in the water and plug it in. They don't work just because you are watching them.
> 
> ...


Thats what we got about 2". Tomorrow we'll have dual pumps blasting out that sheet.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

we have 4-1 hp multi-quip electric 2" submersibles, been a great pump. and we also have a multiquip 3" diaphragm pump with a honda 5 hp engine on it. anything bigger, we rent


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

jmic,

that looks ICKY!!! i've had a few of those myself. no fun


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Down here we put the water in *after* we build the swimming pool!:laughing:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We have (2) Whacker 2" gas powered semi-trash pump and a 2" diaphram pump. Looking to get a 3" trash pump soon.

One time we had to rent (2) 6" pumps for a creek crossing to tap into a existing manhole for a sewer hookup. We did it right after a storm.......real bad timing.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey Joe........ you might wanna stock that fishing hole :laughing:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

tgeb said:


> Down here we put the water in *after* we build the swimming pool!:laughing:


 Naw, this is the new millineum things are done differently.:laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

We have a 2" mult-quip and a Flyght 2" electric submersibles. The Flyght ran for 6 months steady at a dam job some times dry for a weekend. Never shut it off. Dealer said if it burnt out he'd give me a new one. Have had it for 13 years. 

A Wacker 2" diaphragm gas.

All have run well. Have 1 on the truck at all times.

Nick


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

We only buy 2" electric submersible pumps that'll fit inside an 8" pipe. We rent everything bigger.
We started with a Godwin and at $800 or $900 it needed as much (if not more) service than a cheap 2" pump I found in a dumpster and put a new cord on.
When the Godwin needed rebuilding for the 2nd time at 50% of the sales price we scrapped it and bought an NEC (?) for about $300. We just bought a Multiquip for about the same. Both pumps work OK though you see the difference between the Godwin 
and the cheaper pumps as depths get beyond 15 feet. 

We dewater trenches almost daily - right now almost continually. Sump pipes at manholes and the 2" pumps manage most situations fine. Occasionally we'll have to drag along a 2" pipe by pipe. This winter we did a job that required bedding 1/3 the length of the ditchbox at a time. The subgrade would go to mush trying to do more than that. While the volume of water was manageable the soil didn't drain well enough to be able to dewater it well.
Last year we did a job that required 24 x 7 dewatering with a 6" trash pump from a centrally located sump. Taking the pump down for more than 4 or 5 minutes would result in 20-30 minutes worth of catch up dewatering before trenching could proceed. In that case we were carrying a 3" 240V submersible along with us pipe by pipe and running a 2" submersible all day at the nearest manhole.
We have a good dewatering routine and the guys know how to work in bad ground. One of these days I'd be interested in doing a job that required well pointing.
PS- Last year we did a job where we had to by-pass pump a couple of 12MGD sewers to do the tie-ins. It required secondary back-up pumps, float activation, etc. Also the bypasses were long and in a sensitive area. IMO, the only time to use Godwin equipment is when you want outside help to consult, set-up and breakdown a pumping program. Otherwise, I just use the local rental house that has decent equipment.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

pipeguy, instead of sandpoints, we've gone to hiring a well driller to pop us a bored well 30" in dia. at least to a depth of 10' below the elevation we're digging. approx 40-50' apart. he'll stick in a 16" steel casing backfill around casing with pearock, install anywhere from a 2-5 hp submersible depending on depth of water bearing gravel. works great!

i see where you said you were bedding 1/3 of your trench box at a time. have you ever dug a hole as deep as you can where you start, throw in a slotted 12" pvc pipe, backfill with pearock, and then undercut your excavation about 8-12" and use that as a french drain to carry your water back to your casing as you go? we've had crappy soil before where we had to weld a steel plate on the front of our box to keep the crap from running into it.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

dayexco said:


> pipeguy, instead of sandpoints, we've gone to hiring a well driller to pop us a bored well 30" in dia. at least to a depth of 10' below the elevation we're digging. approx 40-50' apart. he'll stick in a 16" steel casing backfill around casing with pearock,


what's the well guy get for 10 or 12 wells?



dayexco said:


> have you ever dug a hole as deep as you can where you start, throw in a slotted 12" pvc pipe, backfill with pearock, and then undercut your excavation about 8-12" and use that as a french drain to carry your water back to your casing as you go? we've had crappy soil before where we had to weld a steel plate on the front of our box to keep the crap from running into it.


Done both. You're right about the french drain, it works well in the right conditions. The effectiveness varies depending on a number of things including where the water is coming from (below or above the bottom of the trench, the volume of water to be handled and the distance from the casing.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

jmic said:


>


Where's the high-vis safety fence? That yellow tape isn't keeping anything(body) out of that hole.:no:


----------

